
Islamic AppStore: a Store of Ramadan and Islamic Mobile Apps for All Devices - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/07/islamic-app-store-massive-collection-of-ramadan-and-islamic-mobile-apps-for-all-devices.html
======
jeremyarussell
_Wonders why there's no comments yet_

I think app stores like this serve a good goal, first they bring together apps
that some companies might have tried removing from the normal app store in
fear that someone would get offended, and also it makes a safe haven for the
religious (or otherwise belonging to a group.) people that normally have no
where to go for those unique apps that remind you when the best time to pray
would be etc etc.

I'd like to take a second to point out that I almost didn't post anything in
fear of someone being offended, and then realized, well this wouldn't have
been put here if someone didn't want to talk about it.

------
Cyph0n
Very interesting, however it doesn't seem to have many iPhone apps.

